
The implications of silent transmission for the control of Covid-19 outbreaks - tomrod
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/02/2008373117
======
lbeltrame
Yet another epidemiological model. These can be useful, but it's hard to apply
them when the actual biology is unknown. And currently, the actual weight of
asymptomatic infections is unknown (what is also the definition of
"asymptomatic"?)

At this point in the pandemic, I think we can ask for some hard data, instead.

